# Rod Cabinet Rack $25



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

I bought this at Cabelas a few years ago. Unfortunately I have since moved and my ceilings are to low for most of my rods to stand upright. It is in excellent shape. $25. Message here or text 801 367 0360. I am located near cabelas in Lehi


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll take it. PM sent.


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

holds 20 rods


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

If Packout doesnt take it I will,let me know.


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

sold


----------

